# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  سؤال عن حديث (تفكروا في خلق الله ولا تتفكروا في ذات الله)؟

## فواز أبوخالد

السلام عليكم ......... وجدت هذا الموضوع
في أحد المنتديات .. يقول الكاتب :

(قرأت في كتاب ((لا اتذكر اسمه الان)) قبل عدة اعوام
ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل على مجموعه من الصحابه رضوان الله عليهم 
اجمعين في المسجد وكانوا يتحدثون فيما بينهم فقال لهم الرسول صلى الله 
عليه وسلم تفكروا في خلق الله ولا تتفكروا في ذات الله فإن لله خلق لا يغفلون عن ذكره
طرفة عين
استغرب الصحابه مما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالوا
واين الشيطان منهم يا رسول الله
فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم
ما علموا بخلق الشيطان ولا بخلق آدم عليه السلام

وقرأت ايضا عن موسى عليه السلام انه قال
يارب انك قلت للسموات والارض ائتيا طوعا اوكرها قالتا اتينا طائعين
لو لم تأتيانك يا رب ماذا كنت ستفعل بهما
قال الله سبحانه وتعالى
كنت سآمر دابه من دوابي ان تبتلعهما
قال موسى عليه السلام واين هذه الدابه التي ستبتلع السموات والارض
قال الله سبحانه وتعالى 
في مرج من مروجي في علم من علمي لا يعلمه الا انا)

سؤالي :
ماصحة ماذكر أعلاه ... وقد بحثت
عن طريق جوجل ولم أجد شئ  ......؟!
وجزاكم الله خير .


............

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

يرفع مع التحية للأخوة الأعضاء 


............

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

يرفع  السؤال مع التحية للأخوة الأعضاء 


............

----------


## السكران التميمي

لا يصح ولا يثبت هذا كله.. أخي الكريم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

رقم:1788 الحديث:“ تفكروا في آلاء الله , و لا تفكروا في الله عز وجل “ .
قال الألباني في “ السلسلة الصحيحة “ 4 / 395 : رواه الطبراني في “ الأوسط “ ( 6456 ) و اللالكائي في “ السنة “ ( 1 / 119 / 1 - 2 ) و البيهقي في “ الشعب “ ( 1 / 75 - هند ) عن علي بن ثابت عن الوازع بن نافع عن # سالم بن عبد الله عن أبيه # مرفوعا .
قلت : و هذا إسناد ضعيف جدا آفته الوازع هذا , فقد قال البخاري : “ منكر الحديث “ . و قال النسائي و غيره : متروك . بل قال الحاكم و غيره : “ روى أحاديث موضوعة “ . و لهذا قال البيهقي عقبه : “ هذا إسناد فيه نظر “ . و من طريقه أخرجه أبو الشيخ و الطبراني في “ الأوسط “ و ابن عدي كما في “ الجامع الصغير “ و شرح المناوي عليه . و به أعله في “ المجمع “ ( 1 / 81 ) .
و له شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا به , و زاد : “ فإنكم لن تدركوه إلا بالتصديق “ . أخرجه ابن عساكر في المجلس ( 139 ) من “ الأمالي “ ( 50 / 1 ) من طريق محمد بن سلمة البلخي حدثنا بشر بن الوليد حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة عن الزهري عن أبي سلمة عنه . و بشر بن الوليد ضعيف . و البلخي لم أعرفه .
شاهد ثان من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا . أخرجه ابن النجار في “ ذيل تاريخ بغداد “ ( 10 / 192 / 1 ) بإسناد ضعيف جدا فيه جماعة لم أعرفهم , و أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي الصوفي متهم بالوضع .
شاهد ثالث من حديث عبد الله بن سلام مرفوعا بلفظ : “ لا تفكروا في الله , و تفكروا في خلق الله , فإن ربنا خلق ملكا , قدماه في الأرض السابعة السفلى , و رأسه قد جاوز السماء العليا , و ما بين قدميه إلى ركبته مسيرة ستمائة عام , و ما بين كعبيه إلى أخمص قدميه مسيرة ستمائة عام , و الخالق أعظم من المخلوق “ . أخرجه أبو نعيم في “ الحلية “ ( 6 / 66 - 67 ) من طريق عبد الجليل ابن عطية عن شهر عنه . قلت : و هذا إسناد حسن في الشواهد , و عبد الجليل و شهر و هو ابن حوشب صدوقان سيئا الحفظ . و سائر الرجال ثقات . 
و في الباب عن أبي ذر و ابن عباس , عند أبي الشيخ , و الثاني عند أبي نعيم في “ الحلية “ كما في “ الجامع “ , و لم أره في “ فهرس الحلية “ . و رواه البيهقي في “ الأسماء و الصفات “ ( ص 420 ) من طريق عاصم بن علي حدثنا أبي عن عطاء بن السائب عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس موقوفا عليه بلفظ : “ تفكروا في كل شيء , و لا تفكروا في ذات الله عز وجل , فإن بين السماء السابعة إلى كرسيه سبعة آلاف نور , و هو فوق ذلك “ . و هذا إسناد ضعيف , عطاء كان اختلط . و عاصم بن علي و أبوه فيهما ضعف , و ابنه خير منه . و عزاه السيوطي لأبي الشيخ أيضا في “ العظمة “ , فالظاهر أنه مرفوع عنده , فإن كان كذلك , فما أظن إسناده خيرا من هذا . و بالجملة فالحديث بمجموع طرقه حسن عندي . و الله أعلم . 

المجلد: 4 السلسلة الصحيحة

----------


## العطاب الحميري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أخي أبا محمد الأزدي...
يبدو لي أن نقلكم لتحسين العلامة الألباني لحديث(تفكروا في آلاء الله , و لا تفكروا في الله عز وجل ) سيغضب الشيخ التميمي عليكم...
وأنتم بهذا ستواجهون بما لا قبل لكم به معاشر الأزد...
إذا غضبت عليك بنو تميم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: حسبت الناس كلهم غضابا
فأرجو من الشيخ التميمي حفظه الله أن يغضب لله غضبة مضرية  :Smile: حديثية ويبين لنا رأيه في الحديث...
أهو كما قال(لا يصح ولا يثبت هذا كله) أم أن حديث(تفكروا في آلاء الله , و لا تفكروا في الله عز وجل ) قابل للتحسين بالفعل؟؟
نأمل من الشيخ أبي عاصم أن يجلي الحقيقة لكل ذي عينين...

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

مر على هذا الأثر في تخريجي لأحاديث شرح التدمرية للشيخ البراك عند قول الشارح حفظه الله:
في الأثر: «تفكروا في خلق الله، ولا تفكروا في ذات الله».
وهذا التخريج الذي كنت قد كتبته:
رواه أبو الشيخ في «العظمة» 1/240، وابن بطة في «الإبانة عن شريعة الفرقة الناجية» ـ الرد على الجهمية ـ 3/152، والبيهقي في «الأسماء والصفات» ص271 من قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، ولفظه: «تفكروا في كل شيء...».
وقال الذهبي في «العرش» 2/134: «إسناده حسن»، وقال ابن حجر في «الفتح» 13/383: «سنده جيد».

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ذكر هذا الأثر شيخ الإسلام في عدة مواضع من كتبه و قال إن صح الحديث

و هذا أحد مواضعه في درء تعارض العقل النقل
قال شيخ الإسلام
 أيضا وروت العلماء عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال تفكروا في خلق الله ولا تفكروا في ذات الله فإن بين كرسيه إلى السماء ألف عام والله عز وجل فوق ذلك 
 قلت (شيخ الإسلام) وهذا الحديث رواه الحاكم أبو محمد العسال في كتاب المعرفة له من حديث عبد الوهاب الوراق الرجل الصالح ثنا على بن عاصم عن عطاء بن السايب عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال تفكروا في خلق الله ولا تفكروا في ذات الله فإن ما بين كرسيه إلى السماء سبعة الآف نور وهو فوق ذلك قال عبد..........

و قد ذكره السّبكي، تاج الدين في  كتاب : أحاديث الإحياء التي لا أصل لها
و
المقدسي، أبي الفضل محمد بن طاهر/ أطراف الغرائب والأفراد

----------


## السكران التميمي

لالا أيها الحبيب الحميري؛ ليس هناك غضبٌ ولا ما يحزنون.. وأبو محمدٍ من أحب الناس إلى القلب يعلم الله ذلك مني، فقد أحببناه ولم نره حفظكم الله جميعاً.
وأنا الآن أعمل على الخبر.. يسر الله التمام.
بالمناسبة.. تشريف الشيخ عبد الرحمن هنا معنا مكسبٌ عظيم.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لدي سؤال يحيرني , هل الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس , هو إمام الحرم المكي لأنه كثيرا ما يقول شيخنا البراك ,

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> لدي سؤال يحيرني , هل الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس , هو إمام الحرم المكي لأنه كثيرا ما يقول شيخنا البراك ,


أظنه ليس هو ، فقد كان توقيعه في المجلس  : "لست إمام الحرم" (ابتسامة)
 الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس الذي معنا في المجلس ، هو شيخٌ عالمٌ في العقيدة ، وقد يكون من طلبة العلامة البراك إذ  يكتب عنه كثيرا

----------


## السكران التميمي

هذا الحديث _ تجاوزاً _ قد ورد من عدة أوجه، على عدة ألفاظ مختلفة متباينة[1].
(1) فقد روي من حديث (ابن عباس) رضي الله عنهما:
*لا يعرف موقوفاً عنه إلا من طريقين:
(الطريق الأول): طريق [عطاء بن السائب] تغير في أخرة، وقد تكلم فيه، وما أخذه عنه الأشياخ الثقات الأثبات فهو حسن؛ بخلاف ما تفرد به عنه هؤلاء، عن [سعيد بن جبير].
ثم هو يروى عنه من طريقين:
الأول: طريق [علي بن عاصم التيمي][2] متروكٌ مجمعٌ على ضعفه:
رواه من طريقه:
- [يحيى بن أبي طالب] لينٌ ليس بالمتين وإن كان صدوقاً في نفسه؛ عند ابن بطة في الإبانة (1229) عن [أحمد بن هشام الحضرمي] مجهول الحال والعين.
- [عاصم بن علي بن عاصم] مختلف فيه؛ وفي بعض حديثه نكارة، عند الأصبهاني في العظمة (1/212) عن [محمد بن يحيى المروزي] و[أحمد بن مهدي]، وعند البيهقي في الصفات رقم (618،887) عن [محمد بن إسحاق الصاغاني]، وعند قوام السنة في الترغيب رقم (668) عن [محمد بن الوليد الأدمي] لم أتبينه، ولا أظنه معروفا.
- [عبد الوهاب بن عبد الحكم الوراق] عند الأصبهاني في العظمة (1/240) عن [محمد بن العباس بن أيوب].

الثاني: طريق [خالد بن عبد الله الطحان]:
رواه من طريقه:
- [وهب بن بقية] عند ابن أبي شيبة في العرش رقم (16).

(الطريق الثاني): طريق [شهر بن حوشب] ضعيفٌ على الصحيح، ليس بالقوي في الحديث، ويهم وهماً كثيراً فاحشا؛ وأكبر دليلٌ على هذا روايته لهذا الحديث _ تجاوزاً _ فقد رواه عن عدة من الصحابة لم يضبطه كما سيمر معنا.
رواه من طريقه:
- [عامر بن عبد الواحد الأحول] ليس بالقوي وإن وثق، ففي حديثه لين، عند ابن شاهين في فوائده رقم (4) عن [حسين المعلم].

*ولا يعرف عنه مرفوعاً إلا من طريقين:
(الطريق الأول): طريق [الأعمش]، عن [عمرو بن مرة]، عن [رجلٍ][3] لا تعليق.
ثم هو يروى عنه من طريقين:
الأول: طريق [سعد بن الصلت البجلي] صاحب مناكير وغرائب؛ تفرد بتوثيقه! كعادته ابن حبان.
رواه من طريقه:
- [إسحاق بن إبراهيم النهشلي شاذان] صدوقٌ في نفسه؛ تفرد بتوثيقه كالعادة ابن حبان، عند الأصبهاني في العظمة (1/216) عن [محمد بن أبي يعلى] مجهولٌ لا يعرف.

الثاني: طريق [يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحماني] ضعيفٌ جداً سارق، عند قوام السنة في الترغيب رقم (670) عن [عباس بن محمد الدوري].

(الطريق الثاني): طريق [إبراهيم بن موسى البحراني] مجهول الحال والعين لا يعرف، عن [مقاتل]، عن [عكرمة].
رواه من طريقه:
- [علي بن عمرو الأنصاري] لين الحديث، يغرب ويهم، عند الأصبهاني في العظمة (4/1489) عن [أحمد بن روح البغدادي الشعراني] مجهول الحال، ومحله الصدق عندي.

ثم روي هذا الطريق مرسلاً من حديث (عمرو بن مرة) عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ من طريقين:
1- عند قوام السنة في الترغيب رقم (672) من طريق ابن أبي الدنيا عن [إسحاق بن إسماعيل الطالقاني]، عن [حماد بن أسامة]، عن [الأعمش].
2- وعند حربٍ في مسائله (3/1154) وهناد في زهده (2/469) عن [محمد بن عبيد الطنافسي].

(2) وروي مرسلاً من حديث (الحسن البصري) رحمه الله:
لا يعرف عنه إلا من طريقين:
(الطريق الأول): طريق [يحيى بن سلام] ضعيفٌ ليس بالقوي؛ وعنده أوهام، عن [خداش] لا يكاد يعرف، لين الحديث، عن [عوف بن بندويه].
رواه من طريقه:
- [أبي داود أحمد بن موسى] وثق؛ لكن ليس من أئمة، لا يكاد يعرف؛ عند ابن أبي زمنين في أصول السنة رقم (26) عن [أبيه] لا يعد من أهل الصنعة ولا يعرف بها؛ وإن كان صدوقاً في نفسه، عن [علي بن الحسن المري] مجهولٌ لا يعرف.

(الطريق الثاني): طريق [أبو معاوية الضرير]، عن [إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي] واهٍ بالمرة.. عند هناد في الزهد (2/469).

(3) وروي مرسلاً من حديث (عثمان بن أبي دهرس) مجهولٌ لا يعرف:
لا يعرف عنه إلا من طريق [إسحاق بن حاتم المدائني] وثقه ابن حبان والخطيب، وهو قليل الرواية، وكان يغرب، عن [يحيى بن سليم[4]] صدوقٌ يخطئ، وفي بعض حديثه نكارة.
رواه من طريقه:
-[ابن أبي الدنيا] في التفكر والاعتبار؛ كما عند ابن كثير في تفسيره (8/157).
قال ابن كثير: (وهذا حديث مرسل، وهو منكر جدا).

(4) وروي من حديث (عبد الله بن عمر) رضي الله عنهما:
لا يعرف عنه إلا من طريق [الوازع بن نافع][5] متروكٌ الحديث، وضاعٌ لا يساوي شيئا، عن [سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر].

رواه من طريقه:
- [علي بن ثابت][6] عند ابن أبي حاتم في التفسير (7/2219) عن [الحسن بن عرفة] ومن طريقه اللالكائي في الاعتقاد رقم (927)، وعند الطبراني في الأوسط رقم (6319) عن [مهدي بن جعفر الرملي]، وعند الأصبهاني في العظمة (1/210) عن [بشر بن الوليد الكندي]، وعند البيهقي في الشعب رقم (119) ومن طريقه الرافعي في التدوين (3/197)، وقوام السنة في الترغيب رقم (671) عن [محمد بن حاتم الزمي]، وعند الهروي في الأربعين رقم (38) عن [جعفر بن محمد الفريابي]، وعند ابن حبان في المجروحين (3/84)، وابن عدي في الكامل (8/385) عن [الصلت بن مسعود الجحدري]. 

قال الطبراني: (لم يرو هذا الحديث عن سالم إلا الوازع، تفرد به علي بن ثابت).
قلت: لم يتفرد به علي عنه كما تراه أمامك.. قال البيهقي: (هذا إسناد فيه نظر).

(5) وروي من حديث (أبي أمامة الباهلي) رضي الله عنه:
وهو لا يعرف عنه إلا من طريق [علي بن يزيد الصدائي] ضعيفٌ جداً، يروي المناكير وما لا يتابع عليه، عن [أبي سعيد الشامي عبد الله بن بسر السكسكي] ضعيفٌ جداً لا يساوي شيئا.
رواه من طريقه:
- الدار قطني في الغرائب والأفراد؛ كما في أطرافها (2/184 تدمرية).

(6) وروي من حديث (عبد الله بن سلام) رضي الله عنه:
وهو لا يعرف إلا من طريق [عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث]، عن [عبد الجليل بن عطية القيسي] صدوقٌ لين الحديث، يهم فيه، عن [شهر بن حوشب] تقدم.
رواه من طريقه:
- [أبو الجوزاء أحمد بن عثمان النوفلي[7]] عند ابن أبي حاتم في التفسير (3/842) عن [أبيه]، وعند الأصبهاني في العظمة (1/237) ومن طريقه قوام السنة في الحجة (1/109) والترغيب رقم (673) عن [يوسف بن يعقوب النيسابوري] تالف لا يساوي شيئا.
- [الإمام أحمد] ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في الحلية (6/66) ومن طريقه الجماعيلي في حديثه رقم (42).

(7) وروي من حديث (أبي هريرة) رضي الله عنه:
وهو لا يعرف عنه إلا من طريقين:
(الطريق الأول) طريق [داود؛ عم الحسين بن قابيل] مجهول الحال والعين، عن [مقاتل]، عن [شهر بن حوشب] تقدم.
رواه من طريقه:
- [محمد بن يحيى المغني] مجهول الحال والعين؛ عند الثعلبي في تفسيره (9/155) بسندٍ مسلسلٍ بالمجاهيل والضعفاء عن [إبراهيم بن الجنيد الرقي] مجهول الحال والعين.

(الطريق الثاني): طريق [محمد بن عبد الرحمن الهروي] صدوق لا بأس به، عن [يزيد بن هارون]، عن [يزيد بن إبراهيم التستري]، عن [محمد بن سيرين].
رواه من طريقه:
- [الحسن بن أحمد الزعفراني] مجهول الحال والعين لا يعرف، عند المقرئ في منتقى ذم الكلام (ص75) ومن طريقه الرافعي في التدوين (1/280) وابن النجار في ذيل بغداد (18/147 مع التاريخ) عن [أحمد بن محمد الحصامي] ضعيفٌ مخلّط.

(8) وروي من حديث (أبي ذر) رضي الله عنه:
وهو لا يعرف عنه إلا من طريق [سيف بن محمد الثوري] كذاب وضاع ذاهب الحديث، عن [الأعمش]، عن [مجاهد].
رواه من طريقه:
- [عبد العزيز بن موسى] عند الأصبهاني في العظمة (1/214) عن [أيوب بن سليمان السغدي].

(9) وروي مرسلاً عن بعض أئمة الكوفة!! لا تعليق:
وهو لا يعرف عنه إلا من طريق [المغيرة بن سلمة]، عن [أبو أمية مولى شبرمة؛ واسمه الحكم] مجهول لا يعرف.
رواه من طريقه:
- [معتمر بن سليمان] عن الأصبهاني في العظمة (4/1441) عن [محمد بن زياد الزيادي] صدوق.

وقال السمعاني في تفسيره (4/ 198):
(وَقد رُوِيَ فِي بعض الْأَخْبَار: " أَن النَّبِي مر على قوم وهم يتفكرون، فَقَالَ: تَفَكَّرُوا فِي خلق الله، وَلَا تَتَفَكَّرُوا فِي الله ". وَهَذَا خبر غَرِيب).

والخلاصة النهائية:
- أن كل هذه الروايات التسع لا يصح منها طريقٌ واحد البته؛ فقط هو الوجه الموقوف على ابن عباس الذي رواه ابن أبي شيبة في العرش من طريق وهب بن بقية، عن خالد الطحان، عن عطاء، عن سعيد، عن ابن عباسٍ رضي الله عنهما.
وهو الذي عناه بعض الأئمة في وصفهم للأثر بأنه جيد السند، أو حسن.. أما إطلاق هذا الوصف على غير هذا الوجه = فلا يسلم، ولا يقبل؛ بل هو تساهلٌ واضح مردود.
- ضعف هذه الطرق والأوجه ووهاؤها _ما عدا ما استثنيناه من طريق ابن أبي شيبة _ بالنسبة لما توصلت إليه من حكمٍ على الرجال بعد تثبتٍ فيهم وفي تحديدهم وتعيينهم = ضعفٌ لا يجبر ولا يقوّي بعضه بعضا، فلا يصح منها عن رسول الله صلى الله وسلم طريق؛ بل ليس ذا من قوله بأبي هو وأمي.
- الصحيح الصواب من هذا كله = أن هذا القول هو قول عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه وأرضاه؛ وناهيك عن أنه لا تصح نسبته لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم = فكذا لا تصح نسبته لغير ابن عباس رضي الله عنه فيما ثبته وخرّجته.
هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

[1] منهجي أني لا أبين حال إلا غير الثقة المحتج بحديثه.

[2] وقد رواه الإمام عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في السنة من طريقه ولم أره في المطبوع.

[3] سقط من رواية الحماني.

[4] تصحف في المطبوع من التفسير إلى: سليمان.

[5] سقط من مطبوع الكامل.

[6] سقط من مطبوع الكامل.

[7] أتى في سند ابن أبي حاتم: أحمد بن محمد بن عثمان.

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

> لا يصح ولا يثبت هذا كله.. أخي الكريم


‏ ‏ 
جزاك الله خير ... لكن
ياليت تذكر المراجع

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ‏ ‏ 
> جزاك الله خير ... لكن
> ياليت تذكر المراجع


 انظرها وفقك الله فوق مشاركتك الأخيرة. (ابتسامة)

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

[quote=العطاب الحميري;451658] :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أخي أبا محمد الأزدي...


يبدو لي أن نقلكم لتحسين العلامة الألباني لحديث(تفكروا في آلاء الله , و لا تفكروا في الله عز وجل )
 سيغضب الشيخ التميمي عليكم...
وأنتم بهذا ستواجهون بما لا قبل لكم به معاشر الأزد...
إذا غضبت عليك بنو تميم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: حسبت الناس كلهم غضابا 
اخي الكريم  الحميري جزاك الله خيرا انت والشيح الفاضل التميمي 
واقول له احبك الله الذي احببتنا من اجله

----------


## ابو بردة

> رقم:1788 الحديث:“ تفكروا في آلاء الله , و لا تفكروا في الله عز وجل “ .
> قال الألباني في “ السلسلة الصحيحة “ 4 / 395 : رواه الطبراني في “ الأوسط “ ( 6456 ) و اللالكائي في “ السنة “ ( 1 / 119 / 1 - 2 ) و البيهقي في “ الشعب “ ( 1 / 75 - هند ) عن علي بن ثابت عن الوازع بن نافع عن # سالم بن عبد الله عن أبيه # مرفوعا .
> قلت : و هذا إسناد ضعيف جدا آفته الوازع هذا , فقد قال البخاري : “ منكر الحديث “ . و قال النسائي و غيره : متروك . بل قال الحاكم و غيره : “ روى أحاديث موضوعة “ . و لهذا قال البيهقي عقبه : “ هذا إسناد فيه نظر “ . و من طريقه أخرجه أبو الشيخ و الطبراني في “ الأوسط “ و ابن عدي كما في “ الجامع الصغير “ و شرح المناوي عليه . و به أعله في “ المجمع “ ( 1 / 81 ) .
> و له شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا به , و زاد : “ فإنكم لن تدركوه إلا بالتصديق “ . أخرجه ابن عساكر في المجلس ( 139 ) من “ الأمالي “ ( 50 / 1 ) من طريق محمد بن سلمة البلخي حدثنا بشر بن الوليد حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة عن الزهري عن أبي سلمة عنه . و بشر بن الوليد ضعيف . و البلخي لم أعرفه .
> شاهد ثان من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا . أخرجه ابن النجار في “ ذيل تاريخ بغداد “ ( 10 / 192 / 1 ) بإسناد ضعيف جدا فيه جماعة لم أعرفهم , و أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي الصوفي متهم بالوضع .
> شاهد ثالث من حديث عبد الله بن سلام مرفوعا بلفظ : “ لا تفكروا في الله , و تفكروا في خلق الله , فإن ربنا خلق ملكا , قدماه في الأرض السابعة السفلى , و رأسه قد جاوز السماء العليا , و ما بين قدميه إلى ركبته مسيرة ستمائة عام , و ما بين كعبيه إلى أخمص قدميه مسيرة ستمائة عام , و الخالق أعظم من المخلوق “ . أخرجه أبو نعيم في “ الحلية “ ( 6 / 66 - 67 ) من طريق عبد الجليل ابن عطية عن شهر عنه . قلت : و هذا إسناد حسن في الشواهد , و عبد الجليل و شهر و هو ابن حوشب صدوقان سيئا الحفظ . و سائر الرجال ثقات . 
> و في الباب عن أبي ذر و ابن عباس , عند أبي الشيخ , و الثاني عند أبي نعيم في “ الحلية “ كما في “ الجامع “ , و لم أره في “ فهرس الحلية “ . و رواه البيهقي في “ الأسماء و الصفات “ ( ص 420 ) من طريق عاصم بن علي حدثنا أبي عن عطاء بن السائب عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس موقوفا عليه بلفظ : “ تفكروا في كل شيء , و لا تفكروا في ذات الله عز وجل , فإن بين السماء السابعة إلى كرسيه سبعة آلاف نور , و هو فوق ذلك “ . و هذا إسناد ضعيف , عطاء كان اختلط . و عاصم بن علي و أبوه فيهما ضعف , و ابنه خير منه . و عزاه السيوطي لأبي الشيخ أيضا في “ العظمة “ , فالظاهر أنه مرفوع عنده , فإن كان كذلك , فما أظن إسناده خيرا من هذا . و بالجملة فالحديث بمجموع طرقه حسن عندي . و الله أعلم . 
> 
> 
> المجلد: 4 السلسلة الصحيحة


رحم الله الشيخ الألباني
 مُتَّهمون ووضَّعون وضُعفاء ومجهولون والنتيجة  حسنٌ بمجموع طرقه .!

----------


## العطاب الحميري

إخواني الكرام.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أولا:أخي فواز
جزاكم الله خيرا على طرحكم هذا السؤال المبارك...

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ثانيا:الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس
حياكم الله

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ثالثا:أخي الشيخ أبو عاصم التميمي العدناني جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تفضلتم به من بيان درجة الحديث والصواب فيه وكم كنت أود لو ناقشتم الإمام الألباني فيما ذهب إليه من تحسين الحديث بمجموع طرقه، لأنه لا يخفى عليكم وقوع التوسع عند المتأخرين في باب المتابعات والشواهد، وهذا الذي دفع الإمام المعلمي أن يقول كلمته الشهيرة كما في الأنوار:(وفي تحسين المتأخرين نظر)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ثالثا:أخي وابن عمي أبو محمد الأزدي القحطاني حياكم الله...
ولا عليكم يا ابن الأكرمين... فقد قال الطرماح الطائي(ومنهم الشمامرة) القحطاني وهو من شعراء عصر الإحتجاج في قصيدة له تكتب بماء العسجد :Smile: ؟؟؟
أُذيبُ عَن أَحسابِ قَحطانَ إِنَّني :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أَنا اِبنُ بَني بِطحائِها حَيثُ حَلَّتِ
بِهِم بَيَّضَ اللَهُ الخِلافَةَ كُلَّما :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: رَأَوا نَعلَ صِنديدٍ عَنِ الحَقِّ زَلَّتِ
بِهِم نَصَرَ اللَهُ النَبِيَّ وَأُثبِتَت :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: عُرى الحَقِّ في الإِسلامِ حَتّى اِستَمَرَّتِ
وَهُم دَمَغوا بِالحَقِّ أَيّامَ خالِدٍ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: شَياطينَ أَهلِ الشِركِ حَتّى اِطمَأَنَّتِ
وَكانَت تميمٌ وَسطَ قَحطانَ إِذ سَمَت :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَمَقذوفَةٍ في البَحرِ لَيلاً فَضَلَّتِ 
قلت:ورب الراقصات إلى منى إنها لقصيدة رائعة، وإن كنت أعتب على الطرماح في قصيدته هذه التي تكتب بماء العسجد :Smile:  قوله
تَميمٌ بِطُرقِ اللُؤمِ أَهدى مِنَ القَطا :Smile: وَلَو سَلَكَت طُرقَ المَكارِمِ ضَلَّتِ
أَرى اللَيلَ يَجلوهُ النَهارُ وَلا أَرى :Smile: خِلالَ المَخازي عَن تَميمٍ تَجَلَّتِ
وَلَو أَنَّ بُرغوثاً عَلى ظَهرِ قَملَةٍ :Smile: يَكُرُّ عَلى صَفَّي تَميمٍ لَوَلَّتِ 
عفا الله عنا وعنه...


والله يرعاكم ويحفظكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لكن تحسين العلماء المحققين رحمهم الله والاحتجاج بحديث عبدالله بن عمرو  في كتبهم وكرة طرقه هل يدل ان للحديث طرقا 
ولكن ورد ايضا من طريق ابن ابي شيبة وليس في  علة .......هل  هو قابل للتحسين من جميع طرقه ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصحيح 
عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهم

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أذكر أنني تكلمت عن هذا الحديث في موضع آخر هنا في المجلس وﻻ أستطيع اﻵن الوصول إليه .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حديث فيه النهي عن التفكر في الخالق، والأمر بالتفكر في المخلوق*

 303923


*السؤال*

أرجو التوضيح إذا كان الحديث التالي صحيحا أم لا ؟ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ رَوْحٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَمْرٍو ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُوسَى الْبَحْرَانِيِّ ، عَنْ مُقَاتِلٍ ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ، قَالَ : " دَخَلَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنَحْنُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ حَلَقٌ حَلَقٌ ، فَقَالَ لَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (فِيمَ أَنْتُمْ ؟) ، قُلْنَا نَتَفَكَّرُ فِي الشَّمْسِ كَيْفَ طَلَعَتْ ؟ وَكَيْفَ غَرَبَتْ ؟ قَالَ : (أَحْسَنْتُمْ ، كُونُوا هَكَذَا ، تَفَكَّرُوا فِي الْمَخْلُوقِ ، وَلا تَفَكَّرُوا فِي الْخَالِقِ ، فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ خَلَقَ مَا شَاءَ لَمَّا شَاءَ ، وَتَعْجَبُونَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ؟ إِنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ ق سَبْعُ بِحَارٍ ، كُلُّ بَحْرٍ خَمْسُ مِائَةِ عَامٍ ، وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ ذَلِكَ سَبْعُ أَرَضِينَ يُضِيئُ نُورُهَا لأَهْلِهَا ، وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ ذَلِكَ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ أُمَّةٍ يَطِيرُونَ ، خُلِقُوا عَلَى أَمْثَالِ الطَّيْرِ هُوَ وَفَرْخِهِ فِي الْهَوَاءِ ، لا يَفْتُرُونَ عَنْ تَسْبِيحَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ ذَلِكَ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ أُمَّةٍ خُلِقُوا مِنْ رِيحٍ ، فَطَعَامُهُمْ رِيحٌ ، وَشَرَابُهُمْ رِيحٌ ، وَثِيَابُهُمْ مِنْ رِيحٍ ، وَآنِيَتُهُمْ مِنْ رِيحٍ ، وَدَوَابُّهُمْ مِنْ رِيحٍ ، لا تَسْتَقِرُّ حَوَافِرُ دَوَابِّهِمْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى قِيَامِ السَّاعَةِ ...) الخ .

نص الجواب

الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا:
هذا الحديث رواه أبو الشيخ في كتاب "العظمة" (4 / 1489 - 1491)؛ قال: حدثَنَا أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ رَوْحٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُوسَى الْبَحْرَانِيِّ  ، عَنْ مُقَاتِلٍ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ: " دَخَلَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنَحْنُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ حَلَقٌ حَلَقٌ، فَقَالَ لَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: فِيمَ أَنْتُمْ؟
قُلْنَا: نَتَفَكَّرُ فِي الشَّمْسِ كَيْفَ طَلَعَتْ؟ وَكَيْفَ غَرَبَتْ؟ قَالَ: أَحْسَنْتُمْ، كُونُوا هَكَذَا، تَفَكَّرُوا فِي الْمَخْلُوقِ، وَلَا تَفَكَّرُوا فِي الْخَالِقِ... " .
وهذا الحديث ضعيف السند، في سنده عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، قال محقق الكتاب: لعله علي بن عمرو بن الحارث بن سهل بن أبي هبيرة.
وعلي هذا وإن وثقه بعض أهل العلم، إلا أنهم نصوا على أنه يهم ، ويروي بعض الغرائب.
لخص حاله الذهبي في كتابه "الكاشف" (2 / 45)؛ بقوله:
" وُثِّق ، وله غرائب " انتهى .
ولخص حاله الحافظ ابن حجر، بقوله:
" صدوق له أوهام " انتهى من "تقريب التهذيب" (ص 404).
وأما الراوي إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُوسَى الْبَحْرَانِيِّ  ، مجهول، لا يعرف من هو.
وقد حكم ابن المحب الصامت ، على هذا الحديث بأنه موضوع، وهذا في كتابه "صفات رب العالمين" (ص 409 - 410).
ثانيا:
وأما جملة:   تَفَكَّرُوا فِي الْمَخْلُوقِ، وَلَا تَفَكَّرُوا فِي الْخَالِقِ   فقد وردت في أحاديث عدة لا تخلو أسانيدها من ضعف.
وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنها تتقوى ببعضها البعض.
قال السخاوي رحمه الله تعالى:
" حَدِيث: ( تَفَكَّرُوا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلا تَفَكَّرُوا فِي اللَّه )...
وأسانيدها ضعيفة، لكن اجتماعها يكتسب قوة، والمعنى صحيح، وفي صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا: ( لا يزال الناس يتساءلون حتى يقال هذا خلق اللَّه الخلق، فمن خلق اللَّه، فمن وجد من ذلك شيئا فليقل آمنت باللَّه ). " انتهى من "المقاصد الحسنة" (ص 260 - 261).
وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى:
" وبالجملة فالحديث بمجموع طرقه حسن عندي " انتهى من "السلسلة الصحيحة" (4 / 395 - 397).
وللأهمية طالع الجواب رقم : (260258).
والله أعلم.

المصدر: موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------

